# Companies who pay HUD Rates .



## MYMONEY1 (Aug 2, 2013)

So Got a email from A2Z, looked over their pricing , felt like barfing ! 
How can vendors afford to work for these companies ? There are so many companies out there now , I can't keep up with the "whos who " so I'm asking for some help here, which companies can you actually make a profit with ?
not doing the old FAS stuff if I can help it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

MYMONEY1 said:


> So Got a email from A2Z, looked over their pricing , felt like barfing !
> How can vendors afford to work for these companies ? There are so many companies out there now , I can't keep up with the "whos who " so I'm asking for some help here, which companies can you actually make a profit with ?
> not doing the old FAS stuff if I can help it.


Corelogic, altisource, NFR are a few. Keep in mind that A2Z mostly does post conveyance work. Those prices are pitiful regardless of company and the QC is stupid. P&P is the best place if you are not going to work direct or at least through realtors.


----------



## ej on the go (Oct 4, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Corelogic, altisource, NFR are a few. Keep in mind that A2Z mostly does post conveyance work. Those prices are pitiful regardless of company and the QC is stupid. P&P is the best place if you are not going to work direct or at least through realtors.


currently trying to work with a-source. And was wondering what the pa was before waisting my time being that I would have to cover the whole state. could you name any more? would be appreciated.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

you might have to learn the hard way, like most of us.noone ever told me the best companies to work for, or ones that would screw me.


----------



## DueyCheatem&HoweLLC (Feb 28, 2014)

Learning the hard way is not necessary if someone is willing to be helpful. For instance.. 
Omni/ Universal in Toledo participate in phony bologna bs charge-backs, dont pay correctly and constantly steal from their vendors. There.. free advice... Your'e welcome.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Duey said:


> Learning the hard way is not necessary if someone is willing to be helpful. For instance..
> Omni/ Universal in Toledo participate in phony bologna bs charge-backs, dont pay correctly and constantly steal from their vendors. There.. free advice... Your'e welcome.



Most of us are far beyond ever working for a company such as that. Those that aren't were not going to make it anyway.

This business is not for the meek or those starting with small bank accounts.


----------



## DueyCheatem&HoweLLC (Feb 28, 2014)

No it certainly is not.


----------

